# convection oven vs microwave



## brennaak (May 20, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here has traded their microwave in for a convection oven? is it worth it? or any other alternatives to microwaves? also, with convectional oven, can you toast toast, and bake mini pizzas? I forget.


----------



## brennaak (May 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

For me I don't think they're all that interchangeable. I wouldn't use them for the same jobs. I've been using the same _"Magic Chef" _microwave for the last 12+ years, it was <$100. I don't think I could find a convection oven that good for that cheap.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

BrennaAK said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has traded their microwave in for a convection oven? is it worth it? or any other alternatives to microwaves? also, with convectional oven, can you toast toast, and bake mini pizzas? I forget.


Are you comparing a "convection toaster oven" to a microwave or are you talking about a standard oven?

In either case, there is no direct comparison or substitution, ovens use "dry heat", microwaves heat the water in the food.

Microwaves, IMHO, do not "toast" nor "bake". Ovens do not "steam".


----------



## brennaak (May 20, 2011)

okay, thanx for clearing that up. my microwave is getting cracked and I'm thinking that sooner or later, (cuz cracked electronics scare me) I need a replacement. and I'm debating a more space savvvy microwave or a healthier alternative or something. Or a toaster or something.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Microwave ovens heat by kinetic energy, convection cooks by circulating dry heat. You could try buying a combonation of both that is aailable retail. Microwave as such is best for reheating and heating ,not cooking. Micfrowave tends to dehydrate a lot of products. It is cheaper to operate a microwave because amount of energy used is only  1/3 of regular oven, when you consider time factor.


----------



## brennaak (May 20, 2011)

okay, thats makes a lot of sense now. thanx.


----------



## beverlysamber (Oct 14, 2011)

I just stopped the micro 3 weeks ago and bought a convectionoven at Target for 69.00. It takes longer but worth it. I worry that we shall find out the microwave radiation has been a culprit contributing to cancer.  I love mine.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Since we are all born harboring cancer cells, the air we breath and water we drink could even be causing it along with the microwave. This could be said for anything.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Beverlysamber said:


> I just stopped the micro 3 weeks ago and bought a convectionoven at Target for 69.00. It takes longer but worth it. I worry that we shall find out the microwave radiation has been a culprit contributing to cancer. I love mine.


You may be confusing radiation as in all forms of light, FM radio, AM radio, heat from gas stove---etc

With

Radioactivity as in atomic bomb, uranium 235, plutonium-239, etc.

Also,

Just because an oven has a little fan in it does not make it a good convection oven.

dcarch


----------



## jenny crowley (Jul 10, 2015)

I gave up our microwave oven 3 yrs ago and replaced it with a convection oven and yes it was worth it,food is never rubbery or hard as a rock.and frozen in the middle,,and i can cook anything i can fit in it,i use ours everyday set a timer and forget about it,a switch a will neverr regret


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I have both, Oster large size convection toaster oven and mid size microwave. You need both for reheating and cooking because neither can do what the other one does. I use the convection toaster over to cook & bake every day and microwave to heat frozen veggies and reheat dishes. I really haven't used my regular oven since I got this toaster oven. We also have a small toaster over for toast since the large size is way to big for toasting bread. Both cost around $100.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oster-Designed-For-Life-Extra-Large-Convection-Countertop-Oven/13729291


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

Agrees with dagger,
there is a huge difference between an at home convection oven vs a commercial one. Consider a home convection oven just like a toaster oven. As such, most familes still maintain both in their households. There are some combo microwave with browning/convection functions, but they are not as good as either seperately


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

My toaster oven may not be true convection with extra heating element around the fan but it makes a big difference using the fan when baking or cooking. It works great for cooking things coated or what you would normally deep fry. 

What had happened to the small toaster ovens, the brackets that work the doors bend and now BD have 1 heating element, junk


----------

